# [SOLVED] Hooking up Wii to Netgear Wireless Problems



## dch1 (Mar 17, 2009)

Thanks for reading. I have a new Wii with which I'm trying to get on the internet. I use the auto function and all goes well until it checks signal. Then I get an error code: 51330

I'm using a Netgear WGR614v9 router. As far as I can tell after looking at the Nintendo site, everything is configured properly.

Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## BoT (Dec 16, 2008)

*Re: Hooking up Wii to Netgear Wireless Problems*

does you router use an encrypted connection? did you set the key?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Hooking up Wii to Netgear Wireless Problems*

Is your router using WEP or WPA encryption?

The Wii can only connect to the less secure WEP.


----------



## rossva (Dec 24, 2009)

*Re: Hooking up Wii to Netgear Wireless Problems*

The Wii can actually use WPA, but only limited types of encryption.

Anyway, here's a really good post on an official Nintendo forum which should solve your woes...

http://techforums.nintendo.com/nins/board/message?board.id=wii_internet&thread.id=8331

Let us know how you get on.


----------



## dch1 (Mar 17, 2009)

*Re: Hooking up Wii to Netgear Wireless Problems*

I've changed to WEP and it works. Thankyou!


----------



## BoT (Dec 16, 2008)

i know this is considered solved but as mentioned before the Wii is able to communicate with WPA. it might need an update but it's possible. 
if you can, i would recommend to update the Wii and then attempt to switch back to WPA.
WPA network security is far from bullet proof but still a lot better then WEP.


----------

